# What is a Red Button Reset?



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm a new HR2x owner and I have seen countless references to a Red Button Reset but I don't know how to do that (I had to unplug the unit today because of the problems that most everyone else in the country is experiencing).

I searched "red button reset" and got 300(!) threads - and scanning the first 30 of them no one actually said how to do it.

Thanks in advance!
Rob


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

press the red button inside the door on the right of the dvr.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Open the little door on the lower right side of your HD DVR (It's the one where the access card is).

Press the little red button to the left of the access card.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rob Dawn said:


> I'm a new HR2x owner and I have seen countless references to a Red Button Reset but I don't know how to do that (I had to unplug the unit today because of the problems that most everyone else in the country is experiencing).
> 
> I searched "red button reset" and got 300(!) threads - and scanning the first 30 of them no one actually said how to do it.
> 
> ...


Open the cover on the lower right hand side of the DVR, where the card is. It is right next to the card and you simply press it to reset the DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess we've come to a point where there so uncommon that we have to define the term... that's not all bad


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Rob, here is a list of acronyms that should help in the future.

http://www.dbstalk.com/acronyms.htm


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Registered users might also find this helpful:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=135107


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I can tell you what not to do


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I guess we've come to a point where there so uncommon that we have to define the term... that's not all bad


True, that.


----------

